# Truecrypt problems

## audiodef

If I run Truecrypt as a regular user, it won't accept my password after formatting my crypt file. If I run it as root, it gives me a cannot open loopback device error after the format, and then there is no crypt file. 

Anyone else have these problems?

----------

## gerdesj

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> If I run Truecrypt as a regular user, it won't accept my password after formatting my crypt file. If I run it as root, it gives me a cannot open loopback device error after the format, and then there is no crypt file. 
> 
> Anyone else have these problems?

 

Not an expert here (don't use it myself) however I would imagine that you need access to some device that your user account isn't allowed to use.  Perhaps a source of entropy (/dev/random) or similar?

Have you seen this:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TrueCrypt

Cheers

Jon

----------

